# 2 dicke Augen



## Merlinbuster (5 Mai 2008)

heute habe ich einen Kollegen getroffen, beide waren Augen schön dichtgehauen.
Ich wollte natürlich wissen wie das passiert ist.
Das käme davon wenn man hilfsberit ist, meinte Er.
Im Ubahnhof wäre ein Mädel vor ihm auf der Rolltreppe gewesen und bei ihr hatte sich der Minirock zwischen die Pobacken geklemmt und hilfreich wie er nun mal wäre hat er ihn dort rausgezogen. Da dreht sich das Mädel um und haut ihm volle Möhre eins aufs Auge.
Ich sag: Auweiha und wie kommst du zu dem anderen Auge?
Und er sagt. Da hab ich mir gedacht dann eben nicht du dumme Kuh und hab den Rock wieder reingesteckt


----------



## Tokko (5 Mai 2008)

Typisch....

Wie man es macht, man macht es falsch.

:thx: Merlinbuster.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (15 Mai 2008)

*hehe* selbst schuld


----------



## maierchen (15 Mai 2008)

That`s Live:thumbup:


----------

